# Bird Droppings on black soft top



## richardw (Dec 23, 2005)

The title says it all really. Having taken delivery of my new BMW Cabriolet a couple of days ago, I have experienced several incidents of bird droppings.

I have not parked under trees ot telephone lines, it has just happened driving along.

What is the best way to remove them, or is there a commercial product that works well?

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Removal of fresh bird droppings on a soft top poses no where near the problems it does on a painted surface as the grit etc can scratch it. 
Simply remove excess with a cloth and clean area with a product such as APC or autoglym fabric hood cleaner or even a mixture of car shampoo, usual test on inconspicous area first disclaimer


----------



## richardw (Dec 23, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Removal of fresh bird droppings on a soft top poses no where near the problems it does on a painted surface as the grit etc can scratch it.
> Simply remove excess with a cloth and clean area with a product such as APC or autoglym fabric hood cleaner or even a mixture of car shampoo, usual test on inconspicous area first disclaimer


Sorry to be dim - but what's APC?

Richard


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner,
it comes in a gallon size and you can use it for practically anything.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Make sure your softtop is always well proofed (renovo or autoglym) especially in the winter if you don't have a hardtop, not only beads water away but any dirt like bird dropping will be easier to remove, as won't stick to the cloth as on an unprotected hood..... if you can get a hardtop for the winter, protects the hood from all the winter dirt, all the salt and road dirt gets embedded on your softtop and it is a pain to get clean in the spring!  

I use renovo cleaner and proofer on mine and it is excellent, wates beads away like on fresh waxed paint, and brings back the show room look of the hood. Only be careful if it has rained and you open the door, all those nice bubbles of water on the roof are just waiting to cascade down on the seat!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

MX5Argie

I always find after application of ag proofer and lately I have been using 303 areospace fabric protectant the water beads fabulously even better than wax on paint. However after prolonged rain the water eventually stops beading and tends to 'soak' once dry however the water beads again?

Any thoughts? Have you noticed the same?


----------

